# NZXT Phantom 410 vs NZXT Phantom vs Cm Storm Trooper/Stryker



## Toxic745 (24. August 2013)

Guten Abend allerseits
İch wollte euch fragen welches der 4 Gehauese für meine(!) Anforderungen am besten geeignet waere:
Produktvergleich NZXT Phantom 410 schwarz mit Sichtfenster (CA-PH410-B1), NZXT Phantom schwarz (PHAN-001BK), Cooler Master CM Storm Stryker mit Sichtfenster (SGC-5000W-KWN1-GP), Cooler Master CM Storm Trooper mit Sichtfenster (SGC-5000-KWN1-GP) | Gei

Bei den Phantoms müsste dazu noch das gekauft werden:
Caseking.de » Modding » Gehäuse-Modding » Seitenteile » NZXT Phantom Window Side Panel - schwarz

Also mir waere folgendes wichtig:
-Optik
-Kühlung bzw Airflow
-Lautstaerke bei 5 und 12 V
-P/L

Also dann saehe das alles so aus:
NZXT Phantom 410 + Sichtfenster + 2 120er + 1 140er= 140€
NZXT Phantom Schwarz + Sichtfenster + 1 140er= 160€
Cm Storm Trooper mit SF + 2 140er= 160€
Cm Storm Stryker mit SF + 2 140er= 160€

Verarbeitung nicht das wichtigste ,also egal ob Plastik oder aus Phosporsaueren 

Komponeten:
GTX Titan(für 400€ bekommen)
i5 4570 mit dem Boxed Kühler

Danke


----------



## Bumelux (24. August 2013)

Hallo. 

Ich besitze seit nun gut einer Woche das caseking Gehäuse und bin mit allem soweit zufrieden. Die Kühlung ist meines Erachtens verdamt gut. Wenn du da noch mehr Lüfter einbauen möchtest, hast du gute und viele Möglichkeiten.

Das Seitenteil wird aber nicht passen, denke ich. Momentan gibt es nur eins für das 410er zu kaufen soweit ich weiß. Die mitgelieferten und verbauten Lüfter sind meiner Meinung nach in allen drei Stufen kaum hörbar, was die fünf und 12 V angeht. Die Verarbeitung läst aber zu wünschen übrig. Ich z.B habe auch einen leichten Versatz in der Hochglanzschale. Für 100 Groschen sollte dies nicht sein. Aber schau mal hier wenn du Lust hast. Dieser threat befast sich ausschließlich mit dem 410er. Da kannst du dir ein deutlich besseres Bild machen falls meine Infos und Fotos nicht reichen.^^

Letztendlich würde ich es mir aber nochmal kaufen.


Viel Spaß damit.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxic745 (24. August 2013)

Wo hast du denn das grosse Fenster her?
Sieht sehr gut aus finde ich


----------



## Bumelux (24. August 2013)

Hei.

Bei uns gibt es so ein Modelbaufachgeschäft in Trier. Da gab es die Acrylscheibe 50x50 für knapp 6 Doller. Habe mir aber beim Glaser nun eine passende entspiegelte Glasscheibe bestellt. Dauert aber ca. noch drei Wochen bis die fertig ist.^^ Diese ladet sich statisch nicht auf, wird also nicht so schnell fusselig, bekommt keine Kratzer und sieht somit auch besser aus.

Schau mal cool oder?

Da sind ein paar Profis dabei. Auch genuch die eine oder zwei titanen mit Wakü verbaut haben.


----------



## Toxic745 (24. August 2013)

Da beim 410 das Fenster fehlt lasse ich es mal.

Eher das Phantom oder das Stryker ?


----------



## Bumelux (24. August 2013)

Das stryker scheint ein sehr funktionales Gehäuse zu sein. Jedenfalls erzeugt es mit der Plastikschale bei mir diesen Eindruck. Die Silhouette ist mir aber zu verspielt. Nicht dezent genug. Ist irgendwie genau das Gegenteil von dem Akteur, der mir wiederum auch nicht passt.^^   Kann aber gut möglich sein das die Lüftung besser ist.

Da es bei dir auch teils um Geschmack geht, musst du dich entscheiden.^^ 

Da kann ich dir nicht helfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxic745 (24. August 2013)

Kanten stören mich jetzt nicht so 
Welchen würdest du denn von der Optik bevorzugen?


----------



## Bumelux (24. August 2013)

Da möchte ich in ca. einem Jahr sein. Der von jendee68. Einwenig runter scrollen. Nur in schwarz halt. Das ist momentan das Maß für mich. Und das ist ein geiles Maß. Von daher zu den 410er wieder.  Schau dir den mal an. Den finde ich auch sehr sehr interessant. Schöner wie der styker.  Der hat auch ein größeres Fenster.  Mir ist der aber zu groß. Viel zu groß.


----------



## Starshiptrooper (24. August 2013)

Ich kann zwar keinen Vergleich anstellen,
allerdings kann ich sagen, dass das CM Storm Trooper ein tolles Gehäuse ist
und ich jederzeit empfehlen kann.
Von der integrierten Lüftersteuerung, die ja auch nicht die Regel ist, mal abgesehen, bietet es alles
was das bzw. mein Herz begehrt.
Und es schaut auch geil aus.


----------



## Toxic745 (24. August 2013)

Das Phantom 530 ist nett aber nicht lieferbar 

Würdet ihr denn persöhnlich das Phantom mit dem kleineren Fenster ode rdas Trooper bzw Stryker kaufen?


----------



## Starshiptrooper (24. August 2013)

Also meiner Meinung nach bieten das Trooper oder auch das Stryker, u.a. auch eine Dockingstation für 2.5 Zoll Laufwerke, mehr wie das Phantom.
Aber die Entscheidung über den Kauf eines der 3 Gehäuse kann dir niemand abnehmen.


----------



## Bumelux (24. August 2013)

Naja.

An den Seitenteil für das 410er soll es nicht liegen. Die entspiegelte Scheibe 42x42 kostet rund 50 euro + Stichsäge im Baumarkt, die man dort ausleihen kann, kostet ich glaub 20 euronen. Sind wir bei rund 70 euro. Sekundenkleber bekommst hinterher geschmissen. Dann brauchst nur noch eine ruhige Hand und dein Problem hat sich gelöst. Ich mach an meinen case auch nicht alles auf einmal. Gar keine Zeit dazu. Immer schön alles nach und nach.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. August 2013)

Storm Trooper ohne Guggloch.

€dit:
Und die eingezeichneten Kanten sind die Blenden von dem Gehäuse, die kann man prinzipiell auch austauschen (z.B. gegen Laufwerke, Hot Swap Rahmen und Lüfterregelungen), dann ist da vorn gar keine Kante.
Abbrechen der Nasen würde ich nicht empfehlen.


----------

